# Gardener Bites Snake To Death



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-9-2009
*Source:* BERNAMA.COM

NEW DELHI, Nov 9 (Bernama) -- It is not news when a snake bites a man but it is so when a man bites a snake.

Gardener Ramesh Jamda made news last Saturday when he did just that - bite a snake.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2009)

What a gigantic yabby!  Temper, temper!


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 10, 2009)

PMSL!!!! Classic!!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 10, 2009)

Ramesh felt a sharp pain in his thumb, only to discover that the snake was attacking it.

Writhing in pain, the gardener tried to shake off the snake but it continued to dig its fangs deeper into his flesh.

According to the newspaper, he used a pair of scissors to remove the snake, and the reptile slipped off.

Fuming in anger, he grabbed the snake and bit it from its tail upwards.

"The young man had torn and chewed two-thirds of the snake in his fury. A few minutes after the act, queasiness set in and, after vomiting a few times, Ramesh fainted," reported the newspaper.

"I was angry when the snake bit me on my finger. I bit it back because that was my way of taking revenge," Ramesh told doctors after regaining consciousness.


His condition is stable. The snake is dead..............No shizsherlock...!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, the best part is he chundered and fainted afterwards!
What a psycho.


----------



## sarah_m (Nov 10, 2009)

"writhing in pain", "digging its fangs into his flesh"............. PLEASE!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 10, 2009)

> ...His condition is stable..


 Somehow the word stable is not the first word that springs to mind..


----------



## jinin (Nov 10, 2009)

lol, what a psycho. Anger management classes?


----------



## SyKeD (Nov 10, 2009)

LMFAO!!!.

That gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 10, 2009)

> Writhing in pain, the gardener tried to shake off the snake but it continued to dig its fangs deeper into his flesh.


:?:? 
You have to feel sorry for the poor snake though, all it ever did was give him a love bite and it got executed by a psycho-freak...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

lol thats hilarious, good on him, getting revenge on the evil little creature.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> :?:?
> You have to feel sorry for the poor snake though, all it ever did was give him a love bite and it got executed by a psycho-freak...


 
they guy was just defending himself, give him a break, how would you like it if some evil slimey legless creature came up to you and latched on with its huge fangs..... I know most normal people would not hesitate to take a few bites out of the snake.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 12, 2009)

poor snake.


----------

